# After 10,000 years I finally get my hands on a GS2



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

So of course on Friday I had to go down to Sprint and check out their beastly Epic 4G Touch.
I stormed into the store with my Charge in my right hand and my left hand in the face of every Sprint rep coming over to sell to me.
I gotta say.....I'm still happy with my Charge. Of course the GS2 runs TW4 smoother and is smoother over all, but not enough to make me wish I had it over the Charge and not enough to justify getting one if it had come out for Verizon.

For a laugh, the first thing I did was shut off the wifi and turn on Sprint's (cough) 4G network....which was getting full bars and had its own separate icon along with the 3G (displaying at the same time).
Then I ran the speed test and BOOOOOM!!! The monsterous 4G-LTE signal had the Charge finishing the test while the GS2 was still testing DL speeds. SighMax clocked in with.....3mbits down and 0.5mbits up with an AWFUL 230ms ping. The mighty Charge clocked in with a WHOPPING 26+mbits down and 7mbits up with the oh so little ping of 93ms.

But then the GS2 had its revenge with the Quad Score.
The GS2 was finishing up its 3D tests while the Charge was still in read/write tests.
Needless to say the GS2 won. 2992 to 1659.

The screen is LARGE and I like it. The Charge seemed small for the first time. But the screens look as good as each other. 
Overall, it's a better phone but not better enough to make me jealous. Samsung is so good that they're better than themselves.


----------



## specter491 (Sep 12, 2011)

The charge has a better pixel density than the epic touch. Same resolutions, but the charge screen is smaller, so that means smalled pixels


----------

